# NREMT-Basic.. Tomorrow



## angels.girl84 (Aug 9, 2010)

I finished my EMT basic class on July 29th and scheduled my NREMT right away. I'm nervous as heck about it, even though I passed my course with a high passing grade & our county test with a high passing grade.  

I seriously want to jump up and down and scream and nobody around me gets it lol 

Thanks for letting me get it out here


----------



## emtstudent04 (Aug 9, 2010)

Your welcome haha. Good luck on the NREMT it's not to difficult. Just remember to bring your critical thinking skills with you.

Best of luck!


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 9, 2010)

How long ago did you take it? If you don't mind me asking



emtstudent04 said:


> Your welcome haha. Good luck on the NREMT it's not to difficult. Just remember to bring your critical thinking skills with you.
> 
> Best of luck!


----------



## EMT71155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I know what you mean about jumping up and down and no one else understanding!  I did laps around my house when I found out I passed.  Good luck.  Go with your gut!


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 10, 2010)

Just finished the NREMT Basic exam and it stopped at 71 questions so I've got my fingers crossed until I get results but I feel confident


----------



## Browncoat (Aug 10, 2010)

*Nremt cbt*

Do the questions tell you whether you answered right or wrong before the next one?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 10, 2010)

Browncoat said:


> Do the questions tell you whether you answered right or wrong before the next one?



no, but you can tell because if you go from a difficult question that you may feel that you guessed on, to an easy question, then you know you got the last one wrong. If you feel like you are guessing on every question because the questions are so hard, you are most likely getting everything right. (or you don't know anything! lol)


----------



## Browncoat (Aug 10, 2010)

I hope that's not the case! Though sometimes I wonder... Thanks for your help!


----------



## emtstudent04 (Aug 10, 2010)

angels.girl84 said:


> How long ago did you take it? If you don't mind me asking



I just took it this year back in January. It stopped me at 126 or 128 and i passed. If it stopped you at 71 you either nailed it or completely messed up, if you feel confident just celebrate right now haha. I bet you that you passed.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 10, 2010)

lol I know.... I still feel good about it but want the proof in front of me before I can start to breathe normally again!



emtstudent04 said:


> I just took it this year back in January. It stopped me at 126 or 128 and i passed. If it stopped you at 71 you either nailed it or completely messed up, if you feel confident just celebrate right now haha. I bet you that you passed.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Aug 10, 2010)

angels.girl84 said:


> lol I know.... I still feel good about it but want the proof in front of me before I can start to breathe normally again!



Go on the NREMT.Org website your score shouldbe posted sometimes there very quick on it.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 10, 2010)

*I've been checking obsessively lol at least once an hour since I've been home! *




emtstudent04 said:


> Go on the NREMT.Org website your score shouldbe posted sometimes there very quick on it.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Aug 10, 2010)

angels.girl84 said:


> *I've been checking obsessively lol at least once an hour since I've been home! *



Haha i know how you feel it's nerve racking lol, but im sure you did fine. I would NOT sweat it. The only thing that's not very fun is finding a job ihave been trying since Feb. and haven't got on with anyone yet. Had a few interviews but nothing yet.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah finding a job is the fun part   I know our local hospital is hiring for their EMT tech position so I might pursue that just to get working in the field I want. 



emtstudent04 said:


> Haha i know how you feel it's nerve racking lol, but im sure you did fine. I would NOT sweat it. The only thing that's not very fun is finding a job ihave been trying since Feb. and haven't got on with anyone yet. Had a few interviews but nothing yet.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Aug 11, 2010)

angels.girl84 said:


> Yeah finding a job is the fun part   I know our local hospital is hiring for their EMT tech position so I might pursue that just to get working in the field I want.



That's not a bad idea. Where in riverside are you abouts if you don't mind me asking? you can PM me if you want to.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 11, 2010)

*I'm actually in Wildomar, it's about an hour-ish from San Diego *



emtstudent04 said:


> That's not a bad idea. Where in riverside are you abouts if you don't mind me asking? you can PM me if you want to.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats on passing.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 11, 2010)

yay i passed! B)





medic417 said:


> congrats on passing.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome job told you nothing to worry about.


----------

